# Pack goat article



## KaylinBettinger (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi there,
I am a reporter with the Wenatchee World newspaper in North Central Washington State. I'm interested in writing an article about pack goats in the Cascades and other parts of North Central Washington. Would anyone out there be willing to talk with me? If you would, or you know someone who would, please call or email me.
Thanks for the help. Happy pack goating.

Kaylin Bettinger
World Staff Reporter
[email protected]
(509) 664-7146 (office)
(425) 221-3434 (cell)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh now you did it! Talking / bragging about our goats is one of our most favorite things to do


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

All she really needs to do is research this website.
It has it all. Just go to topics and read, read, read.
LOL


----------

